# Brake Lever Adjustment



## Waddaman (Oct 3, 2010)

Alright the story is that my rear brakes have not worked in a long time. I recently replaced my rear diff and was told it just had the rear brakes replaced. I got it all in and its good to go. I adjusted the brake pedal and it works well it will easily lock up the rear end with not much effort. 

The problem comes along with the the brake lever on the left side of the handle bars.. I actually have it set quite a bit tighter than the foot pedal and I also have the adjustment at the lever itself adjusted all the way (ive tryed both all the way in at lever and all the way out) and it does essentially nothing compared to the pedal and is very hard to pull (Cable is not siezed.. check it when diff was out..)

I do not understand... theres only so many things that could do it. There is an adjustment at the lever itself and then at the diff and that's it. Ive tried both extremes both in and out at the lever and i have it just tight enough so the brakes dont drag all the time.. any more and they will. Im stumped with it and need some help. 

And the last thing since i havent had proper rear brakes in a long time are they supposed to make some noise when using them as the slip a bit? im assuming yes but.. id rather be on the safe side.


----------



## dman66 (Feb 20, 2011)

I replace my rear brakes last year, and I set both front and rear brakes cables to just move the brake lever on the rear diff. About an 1/8" inward,which does not cause drag. My rear foot brake also works great,but the front hand brake is a little floppy and not tight,but easy to pull. I'm a little afraid to tighten cables more due to brake drag. I set my cables equally at the rear diff.brake arm.


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

I would guess that the cable housing is cracked or broken in a couple of places.


----------

